# Toilet Maggots



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

now that I got your attention, I hope you are cringing and saying " ewwwwwwwww!"

we are at our seasonal site, all four of us are hooked up to septic. My sisters toilet this morning was crawling with maggots. Thousands and bagillions and gazillions. Looked it up on the internet and it said if black tank not cleaned out really well, they will start living on what is on the bottom. So this morning we hooked up the spinning wand and cleaned her out good. Then her husband took the toilet off and took it outside, let's just say the amount of maggots inside every part was unimaginable. Internet said to put some Rid X in the tank for a few days and flush again, but no chemicals so that is the plan.

Would love input on this ever so disgusting post!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You know I'm dying to see pictures....Hehehehehe









I guess my biggest question is HOW did they get there? Did they leave the valve open? I can't see how they would be able to get past the valve if it was shut and there is no way they could "swim up stream" while the tank is being emptied.

Do they unhook the sewer when they leave?


----------



## jayger

Jeezzz, don't let my wife see this thread....









Reading this just made sure I use the flush king after EVERY use


----------



## raynardo

Did you hear about the two maggots necking in dead Ernest?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> You know I'm dying to see pictures....Hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my biggest question is HOW did they get there? Did they leave the valve open? I can't see how they would be able to get past the valve if it was shut and there is no way they could "swim up stream" while the tank is being emptied.
> 
> Do they unhook the sewer when they leave?


haha! no idea how they got in there, their valve is closed between emptying. They are puzzled, never happened before to them. They have been in this seasonal site since April and we have been here since May, they are the only ones that had the maggots. So bizarre. Could a couple of flies somehow gone into the toilet and then got flushed and started laying eggs???? no one knows.

Now we will have to wait and see if the problem comes back or any of the the rest of us get them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> haha! no idea how they got in there.....


Don't know about the rest of ya' all, but I'd be thinking about skippin out on Doxie's meals for a while......just say'n.


----------



## johnp

Gee I think Jen could come up with a few colorfulremarks on this one haha.


----------



## Insomniak

The flies probably came down the black tank vent pipe and set up shop. One of the reasons I make sure the tank is rinsed well after each trip. If possible, take off the vent pipe cap and cover the end of the pipe with some fiberglass screen door material. Zip-tie the screen in place and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Aaaaaaaaaaand my breakfast is done.


----------



## kobuyashi

This makes me think of "The Great Outdoors", right after John Candy eats the old 96'er.....


----------



## thefulminator

This might be a good advertisement for adding some water and a green packet to your tank even when not is use.


----------

